# Never been coyote hunting....



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

My buddy has some coyotes on his land that he wants gone. I am interested in helping him, but I don't know where to start.

I have a .223 AR15, scope, floated barrel, lightened trigger, etc so I think I will be allright with the rifle. Whats a good caliber for coyote?

What is the best time to hunt?

If you were just starting out, what would be a good way to start?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you have the perfect rifle for coyote

I would get some type of e-caller and some tapes, cd's or or whatever is required for the caller. Get out there as the sun is coming up, and start calling. Watch the wind, and sun, Coyotes have awesomwe noses, and eyes.

Or find a experienced hunting partner


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Is this an OK time of year to go?


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Winter is Preferably better due to the lack of food.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Well, if you were waiting for the river to go down before you could start fishing and were going stir crazy with your recently finished rifle...would this be a good time? lol

Honestly, is it pretty much useless to go and try at this point?


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

Coyotes can be killed at any time of year. I just proved that by killing my first just yesterday.

Get a closed reed rabbit in distress handcall first. I'malso very impressed with the Cat-Nip bite-call made by Primos that I just used on my first, as the sound it makes is very unique. That might come in handy for call-wise coyotes that haven't heard the Cat Nip before. 
Then get an open reed call and some distress call recordings found on the net, and practice practice practice!

Your first coyote only happens once. Using a handcall to call in your first coyote is something you won't regret, I promise you. It really adds to the sense of accomplishment you feel when you first succeed. Handcalls are also a lot of fun. 
Use it for about ten seconds with lots of emotion, picturing a rabbit being attacked, and torn to pieces while still alive, then wait for at least five minutes before using it again to give the coyote time to get to you. 
You don't want them to see you move while calling, or otherwise. They can hear the call from a long ways off, and can tell right where it came from.

Check out the post I made just yesterday.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

yes you can hunt now, providing your state regulations allow. The females will be having pups soon, then they will be very hungery. I have never tried, but I heard they respond well in the spring.

Late Fall/winter are best times, but anytime is good. Late Jan. into Feb. and early March depending on location are breeding seasons. Go give it a try, get a feel for it now before it's 0 degrees out.

Good Luck, post pics of that first Coyote


----------



## Lach0831 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey i will be hunting just north of Mora Minnesota dose any one know if that is a good area for some yote huntin.... also i didnt have a chance to start this winter so any information on hunting in the summer would be much helpfull


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> you have the perfect rifle for coyote


I wouldnt say its the perfect coyote rifle, but itll sure work. :lol:



> Or find a experienced hunting partner


X 10.

Find someone that knows what their doing. Youll be glad you did.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Its not that Winter is the time to hunt them... I think more people hunt them in the winter because there is nothing else to hunt... all other seasons are closed, yes they are hungry, they are easier to spot, snow.... not the heavy vegitation that makes it damn near impossible to spot until they are right on top of you!

I will say if you know what you are doing you can have even better luck killing them in the summer! You will have alot more close encounters hunting slough edges and woods. Not hunting large open fields of snow!

Good luck man!


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

As we do several times a week, my wife and I took a couple of our Labs and went for a walk down a back road near our acreage. And again, a coyote barked and howled at us as he sat on a hill about 200 yards away (He seems to be bothered more by the dogs than by us). It's the fourth time in the last week he's done this and he's getting bolder in that he comes closer.

From 200 yards even I could hit him. Now I don't want to get into a p---ing match about the time of year to hunt but the thought whacking a yote and just leaving him just doesn't do it for me.

If the yote was creating problems killing calves or lambs then I wouldn't think twice about touching off on it but to shoot it just for the sake of shooting when it doesn't seem to be a nuisance isn't in the cards. For those who hunt yotes any time of the year, go for it. As for me, I kind of enjoy the view. But in another four or five months, look out!

So 94NDTA, if your friend wants to get rid of problem yotes, the prey sounds would probably work well as other posters have indicated. If you have an idea where they might be denning, interrogation or challenge howls, or pup distress will also work very well. Good luck.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

there are some "BIG" dogs around there also :wink:


----------



## Lt.monkeybutt (Jan 4, 2009)

ummm well will a doe in distress or fawn in Distress work for calls


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I thought winter was prefered because the coats were better and you could get more if you sold the fur. If you are just doing some pest management, anytime is a good time.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I second Saskcoyote on the coyote vocalizations for this time of year. If you know exactly where they are denning then the prey sounds might work. If you shoot the pair might be a goos idea to find the pups and shoot them too as opposed to letting them starve.


----------

